# Okra



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Not exactly wild game, but let's talk about Okra.

My first exposure to okra was as a 20 year old having my first taste of boiled okra. I must admit it didn't resonate with me. However, there is more to okra than boiled slime. Here's my list of great ways to prepare Okra.

1. Gumbo. This is self evident.
2. Pickle. Good flavor and texture. Virtually no sliminess
3. Spaghetti sauce. Depending on the batch size, including one or two pods is enough... adds flavor and extra body to the sauce.
4. Fried. Roll in cornmeal and pan fry. Yum!

Other ideas? 'Goob, what's your take on okra?


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm a fan of fried okra. Never tried it any other way.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Fried up with a pan full of other veggies I grow it in my garden and eat them in omlets all summer long my favorite veggie my wife loves them on the bbq put them on skewers and add lemon juice oil and salt and pepper and cook on the grill it's delicious


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

massmanute said:


> Not exactly wild game, but let's talk about Okra.
> 
> My first exposure to okra was as a 20 year old having my first taste of boiled okra. I must admit it didn't resonate with me. However, there is more to okra than boiled slime. Here's my list of great ways to prepare Okra.
> 
> ...


It's always in my freezer. You never know when you need to make a pot of gumbo.

Mrs Goob likes it pickled.

I grew it a couple times back home. It takes forever to grow and ties up a lot of space.

I never had it in spaghetti, sounds good.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I also grew it one time>not worth it.

Great deep fried,never had it pickled.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Okra is one of my favorites as well. I actually crave the slime. Deep fried and breaded Okra is just an awesome experience. You get the crunch of the breading and then you get the slime on the inside. I am also pretty crazy about all spicy cajun food. I would highly recommend buying some of this for seasoning: http://www.amazon.com/Slap-Ya-Mama-Cajun-Seasoning/dp/B000KS3L4E/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1419821535&sr=8-3&keywords=slap+ya+mama+hot

I like it boiled with onions. If you go to Curry in a Hurry in Salt Lake you can order the Okra on somedays. You can also get them to add some Bhut Jolokia peppers to it if you can handle the real heat.

If you grow it at home make sure you clip it before it gets too mature or else its going to be like eating corn stalks.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Mmm, gumbo. Though I prefer filet gumbo.

Grew up eating it. Fried is the only way.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Nambaster said:


> If you grow it at home make sure you clip it before it gets too mature or else its going to be like eating corn stalks.


Yes, it can be pretty fibrous.

As a side comment, when we lived in Houston, Okra was one of the few garden vegetables that could stand up to the summer heat.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Okra is awesome, been eating it since I was 6 or so.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

There is an Indian restaurant in Provo that serves a dish of (as I recall) okra and potatoes in a spicy sauce... really good. I think it's called aloo bhindi, or something like that.


----------

